
GitHub Having Issues Again - gru
GitHub actions are not being triggered and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;github&#x2F; suggests possible problems.
======
rollulus
Can confirm. Came here to look since githubstatus.com gives green light.

I noticed something else, as a result of their recent outages. I'm losing time
when they're down, but also when they aren't. It is like flakey tests: you
don't know on what you can rely on while troubleshooting something.

------
clintavo
I'm not able to merge pull requests.

The PR is stuck in the "Checking for ability to merge automatically…" stage.

So I guess I can "confirm"

------
swordbeta
PRs not updating and actions not triggering...

------
bvogelzang
Seeing delays here as well. Commits are showing up well after I've pushed them
(10-15 min)

